# Score/soundtrack playlist



## TheYellowMustang (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm very, very slowly starting the groundwork of my second novel, and one of the things on my list is to make a playlist. I was wondering if anyone had any good, melodic songs, typically scores from movies or classical music, that I could add. Writing my first novel, I used all kinds of songs, with and without lyrics. I just think maybe the more haunting and mystical atmosphere of classical music and scores might fit this one better. 

So far I've got:
Thoman Newman - American Beauty
Hans Zimmer - Rise + Time (the latter might be my favorite so far)
James Newton Howard - London
Michael Giacchino - There's No Place Like Home
Clint Mansell - Together We Will Live Forever + The Last Man + Death Is The Road To Awe
Veigar Margeirsson - Mythical Hero
Gavin Greenaway - Now We Are Free
The London Ensemble - Requiem For A Dream
John Murphy - In The House


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 21, 2013)

Sure..............

The last of the Mohicans

[video=youtube;ygNuRpwZqRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNuRpwZqRU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 21, 2013)

James Horner - Braveheart Theme Song 

[video=youtube;9AN04imFDK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AN04imFDK8[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 21, 2013)

I prefer this version of the above Braveheart Theme...by Nolwen Leroy

[video=youtube;ytzFxa1wY5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytzFxa1wY5w[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 21, 2013)

*Forrest Gump Theme by  alan Sylvestri*



[video=youtube;FcOt6mfjxeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcOt6mfjxeA[/video]


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 21, 2013)

Anything by John Williams?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Williams


----------



## justanothernickname (Sep 21, 2013)

One more?

Titanic 

James horner........


[video=youtube;ZS6u-khwGo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS6u-khwGo8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 21, 2013)

Hans Zimmer -- Before you Die you See the Ring
Hans Zimmer -- The Ferry -- The whole _The Ring_ OST is great, actually.
Javier Navarrete -- Long, Long Time Ago
Javier Navarrete -- The Funeral
Javier Navarrete -- Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby
Anthesteria -- Ghost Tunnel
Beethoven -- Moonlight Sonata
Danny Elfman's Beetlejuice OST (all of it)
Danny Elfman -- Ice Dance
Danny Elfman -- Edward Scissorhands: Main Theme
Danny Elfman & Russel Shore: Fable Theme
Danny Elfman -- Batman Theme
Brad Fiedel -- Terminator 2: Main Theme
Charles Gerdhart -- The Dove
Daniel Licht -- Blood
Daniel Licht -- Don't be Sorry
Donald Rubinstein -- The Calling/Main Title
Frederic Chopin -- Raindrop
Gabriel Fauré -- Pie Jesu
Garry Schyman -- Cohen's Masterpiece
Hitomi Shimizu -- Desolation
Hitomi Shimizu -- Lament (very unusual)
Bach -- Fantasia and Fugue in A Minor, BWV 561
Bach -- French Suite no. 1 in D Minor, BWV 812
Bach -- Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.
Jack Wall -- Hills and Fields/Dance of the Babbling Brook
Jack Wall -- Sanctuary
Jack Wall & Clint Mansell -- An End Once and for All (Extended)
Jack Wall & Sam Hulick -- I was Lost Without You
Janelle Monaé -- Cybertronic Purgatory 
Jason Tai -- Vale of Tears
Jason Tai -- Pulling Strings
Jeremy Soule -- Auriel's Ascension
Jeremy Soule -- Wind from the Depths
Jeremy Soule -- Deep Waters
Jeremy Soule -- Peace of Akatosh
Joe Hisaishi -- One Summer's Day
John Carpenter -- Halloween
Mike Oldfield -- Tubular Bells
Interview with the Vampire OST
Kartsy Hatakka -- Max Payne 2 Theme
Ken Hilton -- Vincent Theme Song (The Streets of Cairo)
Kow Otani -- Demise of the Ritual
Kow Otani -- To the Ancient Land
Kyle Gabler -- Are you Coming Home? Love MOM
Martin O'Donnell -- The Rookie
Martin O'Donnell -- Deference for Darkness
Martin O'Donnell -- Asphalt and Ablution
Michael McCann -- Human Revolution (Icarus)
Michiru Oshima -- Queen
Michiru Oshima -- Heal
Michiru Yamane -- Requiem for the Gods
Solar Fields -- Introduction
Mozart -- Lacrimosa
Muse -- Exogenesis pt. 2
Muse -- Exogenesis pt. 3
Nobuo Uematsu -- Song of Prayer
Nobuo Uematsu -- Temple
Samuel Barber -- Agnus Dei
Tetsuya Shibata -- Total Result (The End)
Toshio Masuda -- Sadness and Sorrow
Half Life 2 OST
Vangelis -- Memories of Green
Vivaldi -- Four Seasons (Presto)
Liszt -- la Campanella (I recommend Yundi Li's rendition)

Hope that's the kind of thing you're looking for. If not, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! My playlist's up to 50+ songs now. Thank you, you've all been very helpful!


----------



## Robert_S (Sep 22, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> I'm very, very slowly starting the groundwork of my second novel, and one of the things on my list is to make a playlist. I was wondering if anyone had any good, melodic songs, typically scores from movies or classical music, that I could add. Writing my first novel, I used all kinds of songs, with and without lyrics. I just think maybe the more haunting and mystical atmosphere of classical music and scores might fit this one better.
> 
> So far I've got:
> 
> The London Ensemble - Requiem For A Dream



Actually Mustang, that was Clint Mansell and the piece is called "Lux Aeterna." The London Ensemble may have performed it, but the composer is Clint Mansell.

I  have three versions of that song on my iTunes. One is the original score from the movie, the second is performed by the London Ensemble (it's called "Requiem for a Dream - Lux Aeterna") and the third is Requiem for a Tower.

However, Mansell is credited for all three and "Lux Aeterna" is the first and basis.

 Sad song, like Adiagio for Strings, but somehow a different sadness. More like despair maybe, rather than sadness.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Sep 23, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> Actually Mustang, that was Clint Mansell and the piece is called "Lux Aeterna." The London Ensemble may have performed it, but the composer is Clint Mansell.
> 
> I  have three versions of that song on my iTunes. One is the original score from the movie, the second is performed by the London Ensemble (it's called "Requiem for a Dream - Lux Aeterna") and the third is Requiem for a Tower.
> 
> ...



Oh, that's right. I just wrote down whoever was listed under "artist" on Spotify. It's incredibly sad (the song). It reminds me of the movie with the same title. It definitely has that despair/desperation-vibe.


----------

